# Como alargar el sonido del buzzer



## Mojoyoyu (Nov 11, 2008)

Hola,

soy estudiante de ingenieria industrial, mi duda es la siguiente, estoy haciendo un temporizador decreciente programable en TTL(puedo elegir desde que valores empieza a decrecer) y me gustaria que cuando llegara a 15 min me sonara por un pequeño altavoz un sonido de algunos segundos. Para ello apartir de un comparador de 12 bits(3 comparados de 4 bits en cascada) consigo que cuando llege a 00:15 el comparador me saque una señal en la salida A=B....pero al conectarle un pequeño altavoz....me suena 1 segundo y ya no suena mas(como es logico...porque la combinación 00:15 solo dura 1 segundo).....

*Como puedo hacer para que el altavoz siga sonando unos segundos mas¿?*



Saludos, y gracias de antemano!


----------



## pepechip (Nov 11, 2008)

solo tienes que intercalar un diodo rectificador 1n4148 a tu salida y cargar un condensador de varios uf.


----------



## Mojoyoyu (Nov 12, 2008)

Hola,

primero de todo gracias por contestar, por lo demas no entiendo como montar ese diodo y este condensador....porque los monto el diodo en serie con el buzzer y el condensador en paralelo con el buzzer.....pero no consigo que el sonido dure mas....."Houston tengo un problema!"....haber si alguien me puede indicar como hacer este simple montaje....estoy aun en primero de carrera...y no hemos tocado mucho los diodos....



Saludos y gracias anticipadas!


----------



## pepechip (Nov 13, 2008)

En tu primer post mencionas que quieres prolongar el sonido de un altavoz, y en el segundo que se trata de un buzzer.
Si pones el trozo de esquema de lo que controla el ¿...? te asesoraremos mejor.

Buzzer






Altavoz


----------



## Mojoyoyu (Nov 13, 2008)

Hola,

que razon tienes os estoy liando un poquitin, yo no he sabido utilizar bien las palabras...le he llamado altavoz a algo que tiene un nombre concreto, buzzer. Lo que necesito es un buzzer no un altavoz...que solo lo necesito para que haga un pitido de algunos segundo de aviso.

En breve os cuelgo el esquema de mi circuito para que os hagais una idea.


Saludos y gracias nuevamente!


----------



## Mojoyoyu (Nov 14, 2008)

Hola,

aqui os dejo de donde sale este pequeñillo pulso de un segundo en nivel alto(1) que va al buzzer que me gustaria que sonara mas de un segundo....como deberia hacer el montaje?¿



Saludos y gracias nuevamente.


PD: No pongo la totalidad del circuito por motivos academicos, una vez finalizado el proyecto lo colgare entero en este foro


----------



## pepechip (Nov 14, 2008)

como el buzzer consume muy poco puedes probar con este simple circuito.


----------



## Mojoyoyu (Nov 15, 2008)

Hola,

muxas gracias voy a probarlo ahora mismo!  



Saludos!


PD: Sobre finales de diciembre este foro tendra un temporizador programable por teclado de horas y minutos.
Ejemplo de uso:
Vas a un examen...no tienes reloj pero sabes cuanto dura....sacas tu aparatito...y le introduces el tiempo y que empieze a descontar para saber cuanto tiempo te queda de examen...


----------



## manuel:_zazu (Ene 26, 2010)

bueno yo saque un pequeño buzzer de un reloj despertador viejo, q*UE* clase de señal debo meterle: continua o cuadrada, no t*e*ngo osciloscopio para ver q*UE* clase de señal le ofrece el c*ircuito *controlador en forma de bolita q*UE* es comun en estas placas si alguien sabe por favor, aclarenme esta duda...


----------



## Rolok (Abr 23, 2012)

Me sacaron muchas dudas , gracias amigos... saludos


----------

